# Need help finding a shotgun part



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

My youngest sons favorite shotgun needs a replacement part that I can not find. 2 years ago we were hunting and when he made his 3rd shot the barrel and forearm went flying forward about 4 feet from him leaving nothing but the stock in his right hand. I caught this out of the corner of my eye and when it happen he was startled and yelled. I immediatly turned wondering if he was injured, he was fine, just startled.

The magazine feed or receiver tube located below the barrel had broke and the shotgun basiclly broke in half. I had it to a local gunsmith and he had no idea where to find a replacement part, said the company had gone out of business years ago. My son really misses shooting the gun and if anyone has any ideas or directions to steer me in, it would be greatly appreciated.

The shotgun is a 12 gauge, 2 3/4 inch pump Farms Brescia and on the receiver it reads made in Italy. On the otherside of the shotgun it reads Tradewinds, Inc - Tacoma - Washington - U.S.A. The barrel reads Automatic Model H-170. The barrel could possibly not be original equipment since it reads automatic?

Thanks in advance to whomever may be able ot help.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

This is the obvious I think but have you checked

http://www.e-gunparts.com/

They have a lot of parts.


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Keep checking E-Bay. I have found some pretty rare parts that I needed to repair some of my guns.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Can you take it to a welder/fabricator etc and have the magazine tube repaired? Should be pretty straightforward. On another note, how did it break? Was it from "normal" use? If so, I would be very wary of shooting it for safety reasons. Maybe that's why they went belly up?

HTH

RC


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

You can try here:

http://www.wisnersinc.com/otherparts_sources.htm

Can you post some pics of the gun?


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I am a bit confused. I assume this is the same shotgun you posted up about here:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ht=brescia

You said it was an auto then but now it is a pump? Not trying to stir anything up, just trying to get the info straight.

I think your best bet would be to contact the guy that I gave you in the last thread.

TRADEWINDS

Chet Paulsons Gunsmithing
phone 253-475-8831
5234 S Tacoma Way
e mail [email protected]
Tacoma, WA 98409

Robert


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Robert,

That wasn't even a typo, I wasn't thinking right, it is an automatic.

On the reason for it breaking in the 1st place, I have no idea why. It is a nice looking gun that doesn't look abused, I purchased it used. I do pack a heavy 2 3/4 load, but that shouldn't do it......? When I find someone who is familiar with this brand I will ask why the company went under and about the safety history of the gun. That is a great point you brought up, have enough going on, do not need any accidents.

I am currently checking into to all the suggestions and thanks for the ideas, more are always welcome !!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

http://www.brownells.com/Default.aspx

try that one too....


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I have called and emailed these parts suppliers with no luck. I also found the same gun listed for sale here - http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewIt ... m=38435608 with the added information of FABARMS. I can not find contact info for this gun manufacturer either.... just dealers, and not dealers of the H-170. On the phone with e gun parts they told me they thought it was a product K-Mart had sold.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Forget that get a new gun!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Bore .224

My son is really attached to the gun. You know how each of your guns bring different hunting memories back. He has a few with this gun.

I contacted a guy in Oklahoma that has the same gun and is looking for a firing pin for it, mentioned possibly purchasing his gun from him. We'll see how he replies?

Watch now I'll get this one fixed and just be searching for the firing pin myself !!!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Just teach yer son not to do that with Woman! :lol:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Well, we do have many shotguns for him to choose from besides that one............ :lol:


----------

